# My new PC setup. Will it be good enough?



## Loka2224 (Apr 14, 2011)

Budget- 1400$
-Azza Solano 1000 Full-Tower Advance Cooling Case w/ Dual 230mm Fan + Extra 3 Fans
-GigaByte GA-870A-UD3 AMD 870/SB850 chipset support DDR3 Ultra Durable™3 Socket AM3 ATX Mainboard w/ 7.1 Audio, GBLAN, Support 6-core CPU, CPU Auto Unlocker, USB3.0, SATA-III, ON/OFF Charge for IPod, RAID, 2 Gen2 PCIe, 2 PCIe X1, & 3 PCI
-AMD Phenom™II X6 1090T Six-Core CPU
-AMD Radeon HD 6950 2GB GDDR5 16X PCIe
-750 Watts - Corsair CMPSU-750TX 80 Plus Power Supply - Quad SLI Ready 
-4GB (2GBx2) DDR3/1800MHz Dual Channel Memory Module (Kingston HyperX) 8gigs would be an overkill.
-Asetek 550LC Liquid Cooling System 120MM Radiator & Fan (Advanced Cooling Performance + Extreme Silent at 20dBA) (Dual Standard 120MM Fans (Push-Pull)
-Sony 24X Double Layer Dual Format DVD+-R/+-RW + CD-R/RW Drive
-1TB SATA-II 3.0Gb/s 16MB Cache 7200RPM HDD
-30 GB Kingston 2.5 inch SATA Gaming MLC Solid State Disk
-KEYBOARD: Razer Lycosa Black USB Gaming Keyboard
-Razer Deathadder 3500 DPI High Precision 3.5G Infrared Gaming Mouse 
-Ultra ULT31568 6 Outlet Surge Protector Black w/ Modem Fax Protection
-PCI Wireless 802.11g 54Mbps Network Interface Card + External 2.4G 5 DBI Antenna
-Microsoft® Windows® 7 Home Premium

Final price 1381$
So, what do you think? I was kind of hesitant in terms of RAM mainly because my old rig at the moment runs off 4gigs...but then after doing some research and asking around it kind of hit me in the head...most games are 32bit...they wont exceed 3.5gigs, there are exceptions though. And even if I need more RAM, newegg is right there.


----------



## catnipkiller (Apr 14, 2011)

i would go wired for gaming and get a bigger ssd other then that system looks fine.


----------



## ERazer (Apr 14, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> i would go wired for gaming and get a bigger ssd other then that system looks fine.



+1, maybe win7 prof? anyways look great


----------



## slyfox2151 (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah definetly wired for gaming. wireless with give you random latency hic ups.


----------



## Over_Lord (Apr 14, 2011)

Wow you're spending soo much already why not go for Sandy Bridge?


----------



## Thassodar (Apr 14, 2011)

thunderising said:


> Wow you're spending soo much already why not go for Sandy Bridge?



Because he doesn't want to add eleventeen billion dollars to his price 

Looks good, especially because it's running AMD


----------



## catnipkiller (Apr 14, 2011)

cuz if u buy a amd god wont hate you.


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Apr 14, 2011)

Looking good bud, the 1090T is well worth it 

Viva la AMD!


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 14, 2011)

Throw away fancy features like SSD, extra fans on case, asetek liquid cooling and squeeze a i5 2500K in it.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Apr 14, 2011)

The first answer is a question. Good enough for what? For 25 $ more on the CPU you get this performance compared with your choice: 

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/146?vs=288
If you like AMD then why not delay your purchase for the eagerly awaited  Bulldozer?


----------



## Loka2224 (Apr 14, 2011)

Crap Daddy said:


> The first answer is a question. Good enough for what? For 25 $ more on the CPU you get this performance compared with your choice:
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/146?vs=288
> If you like AMD then why not delay your purchase for the eagerly awaited  Bulldozer?



Budget, merely. I don't think the bulldozer will be out in time...I can always upgrade later after getting summer money.


----------



## Loka2224 (Apr 14, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> cuz if u buy a amd god wont hate you.



God won't hate me and my wallet will love me. ALL that with an Intel i7 960 quad  is about 2.2 grand...screw that...


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 14, 2011)

Loka2224 said:


> God won't hate me and my wallet will love me. ALL that with an Intel i7 960 quad  is about 2.2 grand...screw that...



I am going to do a rough calculation here:
$30 3x fans
$105 Gigabyte 870A-UD3
$200 1090T
$60 Asetek 550LC
Totals: $395

Replace it with: 
$225 2500K
$130 Gigabyte P67-UD3
$35 Coolermaster 212+
Total: $390

Anyone will tell your that the 2nd one provides much better gaming capability than the 1st. Yes, most of the time its fairly equal, but when the game demands it, the i7 will slaughter the Phenom II x6

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...0-x4-975-black-edition-processors-review.html
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/best-gaming-cpu-core-i3-2100-phenom-ii-x6-1075t,2859.html


----------



## catnipkiller (Apr 14, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> I am going to do a rough calculation here:
> $30 3x fans
> $105 Gigabyte 870A-UD3
> $200 1090T
> ...



yet again more fan boys
" you don't need sdd buy a intel"


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 14, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> yet again more fan boys
> " you don't need sdd buy a intel"



Eh? I didn't cut the SSD you know. And I was happily suggesting AMD builds until SandyBridge came ashore.


----------



## wabbitslayer (Apr 14, 2011)

That's a SMALL hard drive.....which either means maybe 1 game installed at a time, or installing the games on another drive (sorta defeats reason for the SSD).  I'd get a 500gb WD Black or Samsung instead....or come up with more $$$ for a 120GB or larger SSD.


----------



## repman244 (Apr 14, 2011)

Ok the way I see it...it's not very wise to buy an AMD based PC at this time, sandy bridge is a lot better and bulldozer is just around the corner. But if you really insist in buying, buy a motherboard that will support the upcoming CPU's (AM3+ socket, or AM3 boards that will get BIOS update).


----------



## Crap Daddy (Apr 14, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> yet again more fan boys
> " you don't need sdd buy a intel"



I think you have to be a pretty devoted fanboy to AMD if you buy now AMD against Intel.
With Bulldozer you never know, but right now if you game there's no match price/perf for i5-2500K


----------



## Rowsol (Apr 15, 2011)

Once You Know, You Newegg

2 6850's > 6950.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 15, 2011)

I have no idea why people think a sandy bridge rig would cost so much more than a AMD rig.







Dropped the water-cooling(sandy-bridge doesn't run hot enough to need water-cooling), add your surge protector and LORD PLEASE don't put that rig on a wireless G connection.


----------



## arnoo1 (Apr 15, 2011)

get a 6950 1gb, there is almost no performance difference vs 2gb version and it's cheaper


----------



## catnipkiller (Apr 15, 2011)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I have no idea why people think a I7 2500k rig would cost so much more than a AMD rig.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110415/i7.jpg
> 
> Dropped the water-cooling(sandy-bridge doesn't run hot enough to need water-cooling), add your surge protector and LORD PLEASE don't put that rig on a wireless G connection.


 you say i7 but u show i5? "dident do the math" but it would be cheeper


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 15, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> you say i7 but u show i5? "dident do the math" but it would be cheeper



Get off the catnip and use your brains 

The i5 2500K smashes Phenom II x6 when it comes to games, no need to care about i7.


----------



## catnipkiller (Apr 15, 2011)

I have no idea why people think a I7 2500k rig would cost so much more than a AMD rig

showing i5?


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 15, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> I have no idea why people think a I7 2500k rig would cost so much more than a AMD rig
> 
> showing i5?



2500K is i5. The point is, a 2500K based rig will cost the same as the Phenom II x6 rig its pointless to go AMD with that budget. You don't need i7's 8 threads as of now yet, because few if any games use more than 4 active cores.


----------



## ERazer (Apr 15, 2011)

bah, wait for buldozer imho


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 15, 2011)

Um anyone building a new rig at this moment does not read. Bulldozer is out within a month or so. Buying a 890FX board right now could kick you in the nuts in less then 3 months. I would wait and see what the benches are and go from there. 3 months is not a big deal.

With that being said scrap the Asetek 550LC Liquid Cooling System. Get a top end air cooler like this one...

http://www.swiftech.com/polaris120heatsink.aspx#tab1

And use the rest of your money to upgrade the SSD.

But anyway like I said. Wait. See whats better. Sandy or Bulldozer. In three months you'll know.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 15, 2011)

the arguements reg i5 - i7 is a bit mute fourstaff as if he goes AMD he might be able to put a 8 core bulldozer in their by summer and that deff will beat sandy wot , 

not an AMD fanboy ive a q6600 at min just a future thinking mofo and sandy wot and its socket will be done in by crimbo prob , as intel are swapping sockets at a frankly ridiculous pace esppecially considering they stilll dont put out pciex x 16 x2 unless you get the mental doe out and i see intel as about as future proof a choice as a box of wheetabix...

also 120mm rad even with push pull and extreme silent deff dont go together, it may be fairly quite but wont be all that quite, too small and not worth the effort go with an air cooler as MM said the mans right bigger ssd better money spent


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 15, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> the arguements reg i5 - i7 is a bit mute fourstaff as if he goes AMD he might be able to put a 8 core bulldozer in their by summer and that deff will beat sandy wot ,



If he is planning to upgrade from a 1090T to Bulldozer he should check in to the clinic for acute upgradititis. I agree, waiting for Bulldozer is the no brainer option given that we are so close to launch, but on the other hand, if OP wants a new system right now we have to suggest the best bang for buck system right now, which is I believe the i5 2500K based system at that budget.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 15, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> If he is planning to upgrade from a 1090T to Bulldozer he should check in to the clinic for acute upgradititis. I agree, waiting for Bulldozer is the no brainer option given that we are so close to launch, but on the other hand, if OP wants a new system right now we have to suggest the best bang for buck system right now, which is I believe the i5 2500K based system at that budget.



I agree. If I couldn't wait I would go Sandy all the way. Going for a AM3 socket right now is a dumb move when the AM3+ is so close. As for the price they are about the same. Gone are the days of the crazy launch price of the i7. Intel still charges a lil more but you also get more. Go with whatever you want. You can't lose with ether when it comes to price.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 15, 2011)

yeh but surely were not dell or hp, future use HAS to be considerred regardless of when you buy it, if he did go for someones previouse 2x6850 suggestion at a later date they,d be stuck at x 8 speed on his brand new keeping for a few years pc, when he could have had all bases covered and a cheep price, your deff startin to sound fanboyish ya kno 

and intel wrote themselves off in my book with there recent mental socket swapping plus kill switch?? whats that about, n i know what ya gona say thats the vpro's but ALL chips ARE created equal  then measured and binned and if its in their allegedly disabled im still not happy bout it..


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 15, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> I have no idea why people think a I7 2500k rig would cost so much more than a AMD rig
> 
> showing i5?



Damn, talk about picky. I did list the 2500k CPU with a proper motherboard and RAM. Sorry I had a small typo. I fixed it, happy?


To those who are saying to wait for Bulldozer, what about when that is released? You wanna wait for Ivy Bridge then? The next new best performing peice of hardware is always just acouple months away. If everyone always waited for the next best thing, we'd all still be on 500mhz pentium 1 processors and ATI VooDoo video cards.


----------



## ERazer (Apr 15, 2011)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Damn, talk about picky. I did list the 2500k CPU with a proper motherboard and RAM. Sorry I had a small typo. I fixed it, happy?
> 
> 
> To those who are saying to wait for Bulldozer, what about when that is released? You wanna wait for Ivy Bridge then? The next new best performing peice of hardware is always just acouple months away. If everyone always waited for the next best thing, we'd all still be on 500mhz pentium 1 processors and ATI VooDoo video cards.



personally im waitin b/c look at my rigs specs, tired of socket change. i know there always the next big thing but at least on amd side its not as bad


----------



## mullered07 (Apr 15, 2011)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Damn, talk about picky. I did list the 2500k CPU with a proper motherboard and RAM. Sorry I had a small typo. I fixed it, happy?
> 
> 
> To those who are saying to wait for Bulldozer, what about when that is released? You wanna wait for Ivy Bridge then? The next new best performing peice of hardware is always just acouple months away. If everyone always waited for the next best thing, we'd all still be on 500mhz pentium 1 processors and ATI VooDoo video cards.



 you should no that no pentium 1 reached 500mhz, damn fanboy gtfo AMD is soooo 1337 and pwns just becuz ....... sorry thought I would just join in with the crap being spouted in here about fanboys  

OT  Yes SB is far superior to PII right now,yes BD is just around the corner, either wait for BD and choose between that and SB or go SB now if you cannot wait. 

It has been shown you can do the same build with SB for the same $ so going with the 1090T which is slower than both SB and BD by the looks of it is a feux par right now.


----------



## Loka2224 (Apr 17, 2011)

I have a budget...and the intel just doesn't cut it, I'm not waiting for the bulldozer...do you have any idea what a launch CPU would cost me? Sorry...I'll be fine with my X6 CPU overclocked to 4.01ghz....


----------



## Iceni (Apr 17, 2011)

I would avoid a launch cpu in all fairness. 

Bulldozer is going to have some whacked out die cutting. I'd be suprised if they hit yields on the cores. Maybe you could get lucky and get an unstable 8 core downgraded to a 6 core. I have a sneaking suspission that the 8 cores are going to be an insane amount of money and very rare for the first 6 months of the release. ATM however everything is pure speculation on the zambezi. And we don't know what variation AM3+ is going to be, It could be another 939 where we see a new pinout within 1 year of launch, Or it could just be a new referance of MB design and the AM3 and AM3+ will be inter compatable with some loss of function on AM3. 


I'm an amd fanboy, I've had AMD since the slot A, and i've had pretty much most of there older chips up to the X2 939, and thats where amd lost the plot a little. I would never bad mouth AMD because they have been good to me. But i'm building a new PC in the next few weeks and it will be an Intel I5 2500K. There is no amd offering atm that i would trust enough to invest in. Even the i5 is a slight gamble, there is a new pin out due in a few months. But intel have remained strong in releases for older MB pin outs, so 1155 will be strong for a few years. I'm also confident enough in sandy bridge that we should start seeing 5Ghz chips by the end of it's lifetime. Amd have no chance of hitting that top end, and can even be accused of no even trying anymore. 

The choice is ultimatly yours, But i think you should take a serious look at the i5. read some reviews catch some benchmarks, and then decide.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 17, 2011)

Loka2224 said:


> and the intel just doesn't cut it



It's your money, but a Intel Sandy Bridge computer will beat a 6 core AMD system. The build I listed out is more powerful than any AMD build you can do right now(Bulldozer may change that) and is less expensive.


----------

